# How to write 800MB CD?



## karthik55859 (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought some 10 800MB Cds frm eurovision but while buring it doesnt burn over 700MB of data or anyother.. it just burns 700 MB or less,, if 750 MB data is added and if try to burn it pops error saying not enough space on Cd..

I use HP dvd writer and nero 7 

i even tried nero info tools where it shows 795 MB free space and then also if it exceeds over 700 MB it doesnt burn at all

i tried ashampoo burning studio and same problem

is there anything i need to do for burning 800MB?????

Any help would be graetly appreciated/////


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2006)

Try Power ISO and Alcohol 120%.


----------



## kerthivasan (Oct 2, 2006)

there must be some problem with ur 800 mb cds.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 3, 2006)

There isn't any prob with ur CDs. Just try this.
Run Nero Express. Open *Options* and select *Expert Features* tab. Now select Disc Overburn option (in Nero 7 it is *Disc-at-once CD overburning* ) set the size to *90:00:00* min and click OK. Now U can burn complete 800 MB.

If this doesn't work, use Alcohol 120%


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 3, 2006)

*****ROCKTHEGOD's Easy GUIDE to BURNING 800 MB CDs*****

For Overburning CDs or burning 90 min/800MB CDs... u need 2 do the following..

1) Make sure u have Nero 6.0 or better.

2) Make sure ur drive detects 800 MB CDs (as 703 MB Blank of course). Otherwise get ur manufacturer's latest firmware upgrade.

3) ENable Overburning from from File>Preferences>Expert Features
   Set "Enable Disc-at-once CD Overburning" to 99 min.

4) Make a new compilation less than or equal to 800 MB and  Set the "Write Method" to "Disc-at-once" mode in the Burn dialog window.

5) Burn The poor CD happily !!!  


*Important:*

** Always make sure whether ur drive supports 800 MB CDs and Overburning.

** During Firmware Upgrade.. be sure to hv a UPS. If nething nukes up at that time, then ur Drive will go for a repair. Always check the firmware upgrade version number and ur drive Firmware ID be4 upgrade.

** Always go for a test run with a CD RW be4 u proceed actually.

** Ignore any warnings of overburning tht may pop up.


----------

